# Is chinese mosin as well built as russian mosin?



## blocky (Jan 1, 2016)

Don't know much about them. I know the chinese sks is well built and dependable. How about the mosins? The chinese model is cheaper. Does that mean they are not as well built or not as desirable?
I just want one for a shooter. You can get cheap blasting ammo for them. Hard to beat that.
Anyone that has an opinion can air it out on me!


----------



## Gordief (Jan 2, 2016)

neither is as well built as a Ruger American, or similar rifle,

just pick your caliber wisely and it can be inexpensive to shoot. 

and alot more accurate.


----------



## Steve762us (Jan 2, 2016)

They're definitely not as common as the Russian and European production.  Sounds like they're functionally just as good, here:

http://www.mosinnagant.net/global mosin nagants/Chinese-T53Carbine.asp


----------



## blocky (Jan 2, 2016)

After looking at prices for mosins, I think you have a good point. I can get a Ruger for about the same price and have a much better rifle. If I reload, I can make ammo for close to the russkie stuffs prices.
Thanks for your input!


----------



## GLS (Jan 2, 2016)

Cabelas was selling in store MN's from Ukraine for about $170.  I saw an article recently where an MN was restocked and a Tinney trigger added.  The total cost was about $400 with resulting 5 shot 1" groups at 50 yards using the rifle sights.  The round is just about equivalent to a 30-06.
Here's the article:
https://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/bu...paign=/blog/build-mosin-nagant-express-rifle/


----------



## blocky (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

